# Anyone had success after 7 days of high gonal F dose 600 ( follies small)



## Dubaichick (Nov 25, 2010)

I was for my second scan today and the follies have hardly grown since the last scan two days ago. The largest is 9.8. Has anyone had a big growth increase in a couple of days? The follies have never responded so poorly before. I guess I will know in a couple of days, but with such a high dose and this is all they have grown too, what is the chances? Anyone had same as me?


----------

